# présentation madame Lynnnlo-Torres + Mac Sur Windows + infecté



## Léa-Lynnlo-Ashampoo-Elise (16 Janvier 2020)

*Bonjour à tous,*

Je suis Léa_Lynnlo_T. alias A Le Brulog Universel Anti-JJAD,
je suis une jeune femme aux cheveux mi-longs chatains recourbés vers l'extérieur avec frange qui part vers le coté,  lunettes elliptiques fantaisies de forme originales , et vêtements bariolés/moirés avec plusieurs variations de mauve du bleu-lilas au rose-pourpre,

donc voici ci-dessous la reproduction de moi (crée par Les Sims 4) avec la totale de mon look réel (vêtements, visage, cheveux, coiffure, lunettes) dans mon centre aéré qui est une jeune femme avec cheveux mi-longs chatains recourbés vers l'extérieur avec frange qui part vers le coté avec vêtements moirés/bariolés avec plusieurs variations de mauve du bleu-lilas au rose-pourpre,
lunettes elliptiques de forme originales:
https://ibb.co/kQ5pTXX


et voici les bugs de mon PC:

J'ai eu un bug dans le "Mac OSX UX Pack" sur le Windows de ma tour,
le widget restait bloqué sur le déploiement des outils/onglets/fonctionnalités/options, d'où la capture d'écran ci-dessous:
https://www.cjoint.com/c/JAfrDMcBAYT

et nous voulons faire un dual-boot Windows/Mac OSX sur ma tour mais vus les bugs/infections de ma tour,

la barre de taches de mon futur Mac OS du dual-boot risque d'avoir le même bug que celui du skin Mac du Windows de la capture ci-dessus,

et ce bugs risque d'être présent sur un Mac OS virtuel en machine virtuelle sur Windows

donc pour éviter ces bugs de celui de la capture ci-dessus, une désinfection/dépannage du pc sur ce topic est la bienvenue avant d'installer Mac sur machine virtuelle et/ou faire ce dual-boot,

du coup nous avions désinstallé Mac OSX UX Pack (de ThemeMyPC.net & WindowsXLive.com)

Merci...


----------



## mokuchley (16 Janvier 2020)

soyez la bienvenue


----------

